# Swing in AWT Komponenten wandeln



## Mandy (31. Mrz 2005)

Hi!

Ich muss in AWT programmieren, brauch daher folgende Infos:

1) Wie schreibe ich Checkbox1.addActionListener(this); bzw. die ActionPerformed in AWT
2) Was muss ich statt getContentPane().setBackground() oder ähnliches schreiben


Vielen dank!

Mandy


----------



## Sky (1. Apr 2005)

Mandy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1) Wie schreibe ich Checkbox1.addActionListener(this); bzw. die ActionPerformed in AWT


Hast Du Dir mal die Mühe gemacht, die API zur Checkbox zu lesen??? Stichwort *addItemListener*.



			
				Mandy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2) Was muss ich statt getContentPane().setBackground() oder ähnliches schreiben


Auch hier wirst Du in der API fündig!!! http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/Component.html#setBackground(java.awt.Color)


----------



## Mandy (1. Apr 2005)

und was muss ich importieren bzw. die klasse implementieren damit das mit den Checkboxen funktioniert? Ich importiere schon java.awt.event.*, und implements EventListener, trotzdem schreibt er das er EventListener nicht findet in der Klasse

mfg, Mandy


----------



## Roar (1. Apr 2005)

ja weil EventListener ein interface in java.util ist. was willst du mti EventListener? du brauchst einen ItemListener für die checkboxen


----------



## Mandy (2. Apr 2005)

Ja stimmt, sorry, mein Fehler, das hab ich jetzt ausgebessert. Einziges Problem was ich noch habe ist: was gehört statt getContentPane()?
z.B. Container c = this.getContentPane();
oder    getContentPane().setBackground(...);


danke!


----------



## Guest (2. Apr 2005)

Applet ist schon ein Container bzw. Panel. 
Einfach this.setBackground(Color.pink);


----------



## Mandy (3. Apr 2005)

Eine Frage hat sich noch ergeben....
es ist jetzt ohne probleme kompilieren gegangen und kann auch normal angezeigt werden (auch mit Java 1.1) Allerdings hab ich bei der alten java- version das problem, dass sich nichts tut wenn man den button anklickt....
woran kann das liegen?
ich habe 

```
button.addActionListener(this);

public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
{    if(e.getSource() == button)
    {  this.remove(panel1);
        this.remove(panel2);
        this.remove(panel3);
        this.remove(panel4);
        this.add(panel5);
        this.add(panel6);
        this.add(panel7);
        this.add(panel8);
    }
...
}
```

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Mandy (3. Apr 2005)

ach ja, nach dem remove und add hab ich 
validate();

es funktioniert aba trotzdem nicht...


----------

